# Tony Fisher method 3x3x2



## OneKube (May 2, 2009)

Has anyone made one? Or pictures of how to make. I dont get the drawing on twistypuzzles


----------



## imaghost (May 2, 2009)

http://www.speedcubing.com/ton/3x3x2.htm

it looks really easy to make, and has good pics.


----------



## byu (May 2, 2009)

Nakajima has one I think... I think he said somewhere about where he got it and how


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 2, 2009)

imaghost said:


> http://www.speedcubing.com/ton/3x3x2.htm
> 
> it looks really easy to make, and has good pics.



I never thought so, but I'm not big on custom puzzles.

2x3x3 is the puzzle I want the most. I even used a bandanged 4x4x4 to make up my own method. accidently discovered my algs too, haha.


----------



## TomZ (May 2, 2009)

This is my design for a completely custom 2x3x3:







It is identical to the 'Fisher' method domino except for that the proportions are slightly different from what a real 'Fisher' domino would be. That's because I didn't use a keychain puzzle in this design, but a custom 3x3 that is slightly bigger than a keychain to make the puzzle as stable and sturdy as possible.

What you are essentially doing is hiding the middle layer of a 3x3 cube and building the other pieces around it.

I know of one builder who has used a keychain core to make a domino: http://chrono.org/puzzles/domino.html

If you still don't understand how it works, you could view the tutorials by Jin on how to make a 2x2x3. The method is almost identical.


----------



## V-te (Aug 2, 2009)

How do you make those rounded pieces on the inside?


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 2, 2009)

it's the puzzle i always want, i couldn't make it , but there are alot of ways to do it, one is by using a keychain 3x3 as a core, and one is to use an eastsheen 4x4 as a core, well, anyway i would love cube4you make them since they make the fully functional 3x3x4


----------



## luke1984 (Aug 2, 2009)

I made one a few weeks ago, this is the best guide available on the internet: http://www.asahi-net.or.jp/~wq6h-tkj/bb/p_create/f_domino/f_domino_e.htm


----------



## luke1984 (Aug 2, 2009)

HASH-CUBE said:


> it's the puzzle i always want, i couldn't make it , but there are alot of ways to do it, one is by using a keychain 3x3 as a core, and one is to use an eastsheen 4x4 as a core, well, anyway i would love cube4you make them since they make the fully functional 3x3x4



The 3x3x4 could probably be modded into a 3x3x2. 

One other way to do it is to buy an original Rubik's Domino on eBay, make molds of the pieces and cast a replica out of resin. That's what I'm doing right now. I'm using Mold-Max 30 for the molds and SmoothCast 300 for the parts. Both products are by Smooth-On and can be bought online.

I could give some instructions if you want to do it this way.
Or IF I succeed in making perfect replicas I might sell a few for a good price.


----------



## V-te (Aug 30, 2009)

I think we should all ask James to mass produce this one.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 30, 2009)

James? you mean the owner of cube4you?

i told him, but he didn't replay on msn


----------



## krazedkat (Sep 15, 2009)

The easiest way is probably the "yomino" search youtube for it... Its by Ymate


----------

